
How Many Friends Do You Have? - breily
http://howtosplitanatom.com/questions/how-many-friends-do-you-have/
======
JacobAldridge
163\. I speak to 4 of them more than once each month.

"Is there real, concrete, value in thousands of peripherally connections or is
it just another trend — another flash in the pan?"

I think the key word here is 'connections' - there's only going to be real,
concrete value in real, concrete connections - the fact that I have Michael
Arrington as a 'Facebook Friend' doesn't mean squat.

The final question is mine - How many Friends do you Want?

------
doubleplus
"podcasts that chronicles the news of the web" s/b "chronicle"

"Devorak" s/b "Dvorak"

This blog is pure filler, yet every entry makes the front page here. The bad
poems written by the random 17 year old goth girl I added on livejournal three
years ago have more insights than these posts. Is the maintainer a HN member?
Someone almost-famous? I don't get it.

------
rms
I have 400 facebook friends, but I can definitely feel that the monkey number
is 150...

------
alohaomega
It's definitely changing how we think about friendship. What you use to decide
on your friends on socnets might have nothing to do with how you decide on
your real friends.

